# Versailles Indiana show pics



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 12, 2020)

Few from today


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 12, 2020)

Few more


----------



## 1motime (Sep 12, 2020)

Looks like mostly 20" stuff.  That blue Rollfast and the two custom trikes were great!  Looks a bit slow.  Was anything selling?


----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 12, 2020)

Yes lots of bike changed hands today


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 12, 2020)

That's a clean post war Siminole middle weight. Most you see are rust buckets.


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 13, 2020)

I want to thank the very gracious host of this swap.  Already looking forward to The 10th annual swap.
Also, very cool museum.


----------

